# Gulf Power Transformer Tournament



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got some really good information on the Gulf Power tournament. This is a great charity for the Ronald McDonald house. The tournament will have inshore and offshore fishing, with money for both and also Slam money. Please check it out for its a great cause. I'm not sure I am going to get to fish in it but want to do my part and raise money for it. Any help with awareness would be a personal favor to me and will owe you.
www.rmhc-nwfl.org/newandevents/communityevents
Captains meeting is June 24th at 6:30 pm
Fishing starts anytime after meeting
Scales close at 4 pm June 25th
Awards at 5:30 pm June 25th
Captains meeting and weight in is at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club 
Please come be part of this and help a great cause. 
There has been some problems with the web site but you can contact 
Blake Dorherty at 850-505-2278 or [email protected]
Or me 
Delynn Sigler
850-758-2165
Thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We are fishing it.
Bump for great cause.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

This is a great tournament for a great cause. The weather looks good for Saturday, so hopefully there will be a good turn out for this!


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Not bad for a $100 entry fee for a boat and two anglers.

INSHORE DIVISION
a) 1st Category: Inshore Slam - Total weight consisting of 1 Flounder, 1 Speck (Trout), 1 Red Fish - $1000
b) 2nd Category: Heaviest Flounder $500.
c) 3rd Category: Heaviest Speckled Trout consisting of $500.
d) 4th Category: Heaviest Redfish consisting of $500.
OFFSHORE DIVISION
a) 1st Category: Offshore Slam - Total weight consisting of 1 Snapper, 1 Grouper, 1 King - $1000
b) 2nd Category: Heaviest Snapper $500.
c) 3rd Category: Heaviest Grouper $500.
d) 4th Category: Heaviest King Mackerel $500.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

http://www.rmhc-nwfl.org/_pdfs/documents/Fishing2016forFamiliesRULESPACKETwithEntryForm.pdf


----------

